# New Advice article: Where can I find Timeshare Rentals/Why Rent a Timeshare?



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/find_timeshare_rentals.html

as always, comments/changes/grammar/spelling suggestions always welcome!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent article, and one that many of us will probably link to!

Four other "catches" I would mention:

* No, or limited housekeeping.
* Have to plan a lot further in advance (kind of ties in your comments about flexibility)
* Much more restrictive on cancellations or changes (if they're allowed at all).
* While you're not required to attend a timeshare presentation, many resorts will aggressively and deceptively try to get you to.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

added those, thanks Michael


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2013)

Brian,
It would be nice if YOUR section describes WHY the LMR thread has a $100 per night limit. These are *ONE TIME bargains *due to changes in the owners vacation places and it is a something is better than nothing. Many times* the owner is losing money on the MFs and required Guest card.*

You mention the Marketplace where owners PAY money to TUG to advertise -- but those resorts and vacation weeks are many dollars more expensive than the LMR thread. Novice renters perceive Marketplace ads are getting over on them - while the LMR thread is to encourage a family to pay MORE for the airfare or to travel to a less desired area or during a less desired vacation time -- as these are LAST MINUTE and most likely, ONE TIME ONLY bargains.

Dang, I was watch QVC last night. Didn't buy anything.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

not sure I follow you on the first paragraph....the LMR section is limited to 100 a night...thats explained in the article.

I dont think that going into a paragraph about why the LMR section has its limits in that article is important to the article, the goal of the article was to generate attention for timeshare rentals and identify the different locations one can go to find rentals.

not all rentals in the marketplace are more expensive, many folks who are paying TUG members list their weeks in both sections.

id be willing to bet if the 100/night restriction weren't on the LMR section, it would be overwhelmed with thousands of ads copied from the marketplace....and become utterly useless.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2013)

If I post something on the LMR thread, many times I have an inquiry where the person actually wants a different vacation time or size of unit. When I email or PM them back, but the price is $1050 for that week, their response is, "that is their LIMIT, they contacted me thru the LMR thread and have seen other weeks offer for that amount".

I know they noses are out of sorts as I MUST be cheating them. BUT I know they are NOT STUPID --- they want a BARGAIN.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

ah...well fair enough.

we dont put limits on what you do via PM or external email (we couldnt control it anyway)

I dont think anyone has any problem with a person asking for a separate week/unit/interval and it being more or less expensive than one listed elsewhere on TUG.  thats just common sense.

However many folks do indeed list dozens of intervals in the LMR section, what we will not tolerate is those who try to advertise in the LMR that they may or may not have other units for rent in an effort to bypass the LMR rules.

Just as with any other decision on TUG (or anywhere for that matter)...nothing will make everyone happy.

im not sure explaining that either would have a place in this particular article.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Brian for lending a degree of legitimacy to what I do

Can I link to your article from my website


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2013)

certainly. all external links are welcome provided the appropriate credit etc.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 20, 2013)

When I saw the title of the article, I thought it was going to be about the advantages of renting over owning as there are at least a few significant ones.

I know the article mentioned a couple such as "try before you buy" or that it is possible to rent for cheaper than the MFs.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2013)

if you have suggestions on an additional paragraph id be happy to amend!


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, since the main point of the article is showing the advantage of renting a timeshare over renting a hotel room, I think the article (and its writer :whoopie did an admirable job.

But if the point is to highlight the advantages of renting a TS over owning one, then there are the following (in addition to what is already said in the article about rentals sometimes being cheaper than the MFs or "try before you buy"):

1) You have the easiest exit strategy available if/when you feel the TS is no longer your cup of tea.

2) You don't have to worry about what will happen to it or your heirs after you die.

3) If you want to "exchange", you don't have to deal with the exchange companies' membership fees or exchange fees.  Plus you'll like find it easier to get what you want via a rental than an exchange.

4) If in any year, you decide to do something different than a TS vacation (ie., cruise, all-inclusive package, backpacking and hostels, etc.), you don't have to worry about renting your unit out or trying someway, somehow to recover the MFs.

5) Ditto, if for some reason, you can't vacation at all that year (perhaps you ran into some financial difficulty, lost your job, etc.)

6) Rather than paying your MFs in January for a trip you might take later in the year, you can pay closer to vacation time for something your are almost certain to take.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> Well, since the main point of the article is showing the advantage of renting a timeshare over renting a hotel room, I think the article (and its writer :whoopie did an admirable job.
> 
> But if the point is to highlight the advantages of renting a TS over owning one, then there are the following (in addition to what is already said in the article about rentals sometimes being cheaper than the MFs or "try before you buy"):


I really see the article as renting vs. a hotel.  I think that a renting vs. owning article would make a great second article.  A "things you should know before you consider buying your first timeshare" article (if there isn't one already) might be another good one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2013)

A  few punctuation issues.  

One I see: "but its most certainly not the norm..." should be, "but it's certainly not the norm...." You can replace that word with "it is," which is the clue to use the apostrophe.  

If it's possessive, as in "the bedroom has its own bathroom," no need for the apostrophe, but if you are using it's for "it is", there is always an apostrophe.  

That may seem picky to some, and I apologize to those who will find offense at my criticism.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 23, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> Well, since the main point of the article is showing the advantage of renting a timeshare over renting a hotel room, I think the article (and its writer :whoopie did an admirable job.
> 
> But if the point is to highlight the advantages of renting a TS over owning one, then there are the following (in addition to what is already said in the article about rentals sometimes being cheaper than the MFs or "try before you buy"):
> 
> ...


I agree these pluses should be mentioned.

But you may also want to mention the downsides to renting vs owning:
- less consistency
- may pay more per vacation
- renting timeshares is mostly done through idiosyncratic individuals who rent out units as a very very part-time job (it's not a streamlined business)

Also, you may want to point out how it doesn't have to be either/or. I'm a renter and an owner. We own where we like to go regularly and rent where we like to go infrequently or where it doesn't make financial sense to buy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2013)

article is definately intended to be a "why rent a timeshare instead of a hotel for your vacation" more than anything.

I can write a second one on "why we suggest renting before you buy" to include the above points though!  Great ideas!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A  few punctuation issues.
> 
> One I see: "but its most certainly not the norm..." should be, "but it's certainly not the norm...." You can replace that word with "it is," which is the clue to use the apostrophe.
> 
> ...



made these changes for you...thank you!


----------

